

The rising “creative middle class” – Patreon makes sure those artists get paid - webhat
http://pando.com/2014/06/23/theres-a-rising-creative-middle-class-patreon-raises-15m-to-make-sure-those-artists-get-paid/

======
webhat
The last startup I was involved in had almost this exact business model, great
work by Patreon is making it work.

